# Router bits in the UK, best place to get them?



## chickenslippers (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi all,
as I live in the UK I am after the best place to get bits from. I was placing an order with axminster so I chucked in an axcaliber twin flute straight cutter 1/2inch 12.7mm cutter for £9.60.
I am a beginner to routing so I don't know which bits are best but I am guessing you get what you pay for, is this correct?

Is it worth my while trying to get them from the US?

Many thanks in advance,

Cheers, Si


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

As another Limey might I suggest Wealden Tool? I've been a very satisfied trade customer for many years and probably have about 30 or so of their cutters. Their range is smaller than that of Trend, but they offer a better range than most of the DIY tool ranges (like the APTC yellow range) and the quality is excellent (as are the prices) with excellent service (90% of my orders have been delivered next day). And yes, you do get what you pay for - at least in router cutters

Regards


----------



## chickenslippers (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Phil,
I have had a look at their site and they do have a good selection. Does a trade customer get discount? if so how do you become a trade customer?

I will give them a go next time I need a new cutter.

Cheers , Si


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have dealt with MLCS in the States for a few years. I am pleased with the quality and price of the bits. Not as good as Trend, but as good if not better than Axcalibur, forget the yellow Axminster ones. A great range of profiles and solid carbide bits.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

I can second Wealden,
I get my cutters from them, even with the postage they are at a reasonable price level. More importantly they have a very quick delivery service.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

chickenslippers said:


> Does a trade customer get discount? if so how do you become a trade customer?


No, but a trade customer can open a credit account. Personally I just pay by credit or debit card rather than running an account for irregular purchases


----------



## chickenslippers (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have just ordered a couple of cutters from wealdens.

Mike, I will have to check out MLCS.

Thanks for posting,

Cheers,Si


----------



## codafile (Jan 29, 2011)

Rutlands have a good range


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Rutlands repetitively claim that their bits are the most popular and biggest selling bits in North America, but I've never heard of them over there. I've sometimes thought of asking them to justify it.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Who is " Rutlands " hahahahahahahaha LOL

=======


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Rutland is the smallest county in the U.K. They have a good Bike shop. Rutlands tools are in Derbyshire, Bakewell where the tarts (Pudding) come from. The router bits probably come from China, they import quite a few Canadian and U,S. tools into the U.K. They have a nice free catalogue.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

They were started by an ex Record director when Record was sold. The catalogue is a good read, as is the Axminster one. You can't beat a nice Bakewell tart. 'nuff sed!

The brand name they claim is North America's best selling range is Tornado and they are blue. Anyone ever heard of them ?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## devil2456 (Feb 9, 2009)

*router bits uk*

Simon i have tried cheap bits no good. try 　Super Carbide Tools, and rutlands also check out mark summerfeld, i now have a nice collection from these three and nice quality as well


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I got the latest Trend catalogue this week. I see they are offering straight bits with graduations actually marked on the blade, so that you can see how deep you are going. Mixed thoughts on this. First was to wonder why no-one has done it before. Second was thinking they would soon be obscured.

Anyone used them?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## crazycol (Feb 13, 2007)

simon, you can get the whiteside bits from here in the uk. 
Router Cutter


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

si
great set from screwfix 45 quid with good instruction booklet 
best luck
stuartwatson


----------



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

*U.S router bits mailed to U.K*



Mike Wingate said:


> I have dealt with MLCS in the States for a few years. I am pleased with the quality and price of the bits. Not as good as Trend, but as good if not better than Axcalibur, forget the yellow Axminster ones. A great range of profiles and solid carbide bits.


 Hi Mike,do you pay duty or v.a.t when you get bits sent over to the u.k from the u.s?....is the postage pricey?. The prices for bits seem so much cheaper in the states. Thanks. Philip.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have never had any problems with MLCS. The postage is reasonable and sometimes I have paid neither duty nor post office fee. When I have paid the vat and duty and PO fee, it is still cheap, a quality product and unavailable over here.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

When I imported tools from the States into the UK it was a bit of a lottery in as much as a lot of the time the post office didn't charge anything for VAT or import duty, particularly if the sender marked the green customs sticker as 'gift'. Other times, I'd get hit for the lot. I suspect that they just pick on random parcels. Down here, the post office is overstaffed and they've nothing better to do with their time than open every parcel !

BTW, another good UK source is Wealden. Wealden Tool Company who are manufacturers.

Cheers

Peter


----------

